# Gluten Intolerance ?



## superbundle (Nov 29, 2012)

I suspect I have non-celiac gluten intolerance. I'm going to see a doctor soon. But for now, I feel like crap. All I want to do is lounge around. The last thing on my "Want To Do" List. So that makes me relatively sad!

I've taken blood tests, that have came out negative. But I've read you can still be gluten sensitive despite test results. So I still count it as a possibility, especially since I see that its related to illnesses my family has had. It makes a lot of sense, however my Mother doesn't seem to want to consider it. I generally know why. But it pisses me off sometimes. Being like this is utterly depressing.. I feel completely helpless. 

Is there anyone who knows this first hand and can offer any advice?


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm not gluten intolerant, but I grew up in a gluten intolerant household and have a lot of resources. What are you looking for?


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

superbundle said:


> I suspect I have non-celiac gluten intolerance. I'm going to see a doctor soon. But for now, I feel like crap. All I want to do is lounge around. The last thing on my "Want To Do" List. So that makes me relatively sad!
> 
> I've taken blood tests, that have came out negative. But I've read you can still be gluten sensitive despite test results. So I still count it as a possibility, especially since I see that its related to illnesses my family has had. It makes a lot of sense, however my Mother doesn't seem to want to consider it. I generally know why. But it pisses me off sometimes. Being like this is utterly depressing.. I feel completely helpless.
> Is there anyone who knows this first hand and can offer any advice?



Before I found out I had a gluten allergy(celiac disease), I had symptoms of loss of energy and even a form of depression maybe. 
Things were different with my health,energy levels, and moods unlike anything I had experienced before. So I went to the doctor, and than another, and another. Finally was figured out after a few tests, and well.....
Thank God. Things turned around once I changed my diet. Energy levels came back, moods were gone etc......


So my recommendation, continue to see a doctor and explain the energy issues and whatever else. Quite possibly could be something different than a gluten allergy too. If you ignore the issue, it won't go away haha. You'll just have more problems.

Hope things work out for you eventually.


----------



## superbundle (Nov 29, 2012)

cityofcircuits said:


> Before I found out I had a gluten allergy(celiac disease), I had symptoms of loss of energy and even a form of depression maybe.
> Things were different with my health,energy levels, and moods unlike anything I had experienced before. So I went to the doctor, and than another, and another. Finally was figured out after a few tests, and well.....
> Thank God. Things turned around once I changed my diet. Energy levels came back, moods were gone etc......
> 
> ...



Well.. I still go to my pediatrician, since I'm not yet old enough to go to another one.. If only my parents would take me serious for once and stop trivalizing all of my symptoms. It just makes me even more irritated. 

Anyway, Thank You for your reply. I definitely will keep persisting to understand my body more.


----------



## superbundle (Nov 29, 2012)

hela said:


> I'm not gluten intolerant, but I grew up in a gluten intolerant household and have a lot of resources. What are you looking for?


My Heart-- mostly comfort and sympathies. 

My Head, wants to know what I can do for now. What are definite signs I'm gluten intolerant. 

And I'm starting to suspect, maybe diabetes? 

Also, isn't it possible to be gluten intolerant and not show any signs? I believe I read that somewhere.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

superbundle said:


> My Heart-- mostly comfort and sympathies.
> 
> My Head, wants to know what I can do for now. What are definite signs I'm gluten intolerant.
> 
> ...


It'll be ok. Gluten intolerance/sensitivity is a fickle beast that is best determined via going off gluten products for a while and seeing how that affects your symptoms, as yes, blood tests etc aren't always conclusive. If you are GF, you're really fortunate in that there are a ton of GF products flooding the market right now, and a lot of restaurants etc are making an effort to serve those with gluten sensitivity as well.

I'd recommend continuing to speak with your doctor and going off gluten products for 6-8 weeks to see how you feel.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

yeah and what @hela said.
agreed.
thankfully i live in Seattle and there's gluten-free restaurants,markets,everything out here. I'm truly lucky.

and if your parents don't listen to you, so what? you still have options. like hela said, just go off gluten for awhile and see how you feel.


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

Look into the possibility of candida- as far as I know there aren't any reliable tests for this, but it can masquerade as gluten intolerance, chronic fatigue, depression/irritability, etc.


----------



## superbundle (Nov 29, 2012)

hela said:


> It'll be ok. Gluten intolerance/sensitivity is a fickle beast that is best determined via going off gluten products for a while and seeing how that affects your symptoms, as yes, blood tests etc aren't always conclusive. If you are GF, you're really fortunate in that there are a ton of GF products flooding the market right now, and a lot of restaurants etc are making an effort to serve those with gluten sensitivity as well.
> 
> I'd recommend continuing to speak with your doctor and going off gluten products for 6-8 weeks to see how you feel.


I've sort of been trying to do that. Except I put up with it when my parents don't have time to cook. ..

Perhaps I've waited to long, but nearly every time I put food in my mouth, I go straight to the bathroom.
(Annoying, and a bit scaring me.)

I'm also exessively hungry.. But I'd rather be hungry than constantly go to the bathroom. So I just put up with the hunger, too.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

superbundle said:


> I've sort of been trying to do that. Except I put up with it when my parents don't have time to cook. ..
> 
> Perhaps I've waited to long, but nearly every time I put food in my mouth, I go straight to the bathroom.
> (Annoying, and a bit scaring me.)
> ...


Yeah, that sounds pretty typical of gluten sensitivity. All I can recommend is that you just go cold turkey on gluten products for at least 6 weeks. Give the gluten time to leave your system, and give your system time to get adjusted. Go for vegetables, fruits, unbreaded proteins, nuts. For grains, try rice, oats, corn. (A lot of people with gluten sensitivity often have an allergy to corn as well, though, so be careful.)

If you don't have a food allowance or job, ask your parents if they'd be willing to help you test it for 6 weeks. Trader Joe's and other chain groceries will have gluten free aisles (even Walmart has a section now) that you can pick processed foods from.


----------



## superbundle (Nov 29, 2012)

hela said:


> Yeah, that sounds pretty typical of gluten sensitivity. All I can recommend is that you just go cold turkey on gluten products for at least 6 weeks. Give the gluten time to leave your system, and give your system time to get adjusted. Go for vegetables, fruits, unbreaded proteins, nuts. For grains, try rice, oats, corn. (A lot of people with gluten sensitivity often have an allergy to corn as well, though, so be careful.)
> 
> If you don't have a food allowance or job, ask your parents if they'd be willing to help you test it for 6 weeks. Trader Joe's and other chain groceries will have gluten free aisles (even Walmart has a section now) that you can pick processed foods from.


Mm.. Okay, I'm going to try that. 

Thank You!

I'll probably be coming back and asking more questions. xP

Really do appreciate your help


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

superbundle said:


> Mm.. Okay, I'm going to try that.
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> ...


Sure. Just @hela if you have any questions about anything.  Good luck.


----------



## superbundle (Nov 29, 2012)

GYX_Kid said:


> Look into the possibility of candida- as far as I know there aren't any reliable tests for this, but it can masquerade as gluten intolerance, chronic fatigue, depression/irritability, etc.


Alright, I'll look into that as well.

Thank You, GYX_Kid!


----------



## Zeit (Dec 24, 2012)

If youre up for it, I'd suggest PMing me with detailed descriptions of your dietary habits and physical issues.



One thing that is very under-discussed yet impactful, yet is very related to gluten, is something called oxalate poisoning. It's related to certain materials found in plants (it's a sort of natural plant poison), but is also in wheat, and things like chocolate. 

IDK how it impacts you, but, I've been close to some people who have 'gluten intolerance' 

....

I recently wrote this long post on ANOTHER FORUM in a thread about veganism, with some overlaps here. Some of it applies to advice about gluten intolerance:



> I'm not a vegan, but I've become much more involved in terms of food, and been around a variety of people with health issues concerning food. Vegans, Celiacs disease / gluten free, a variety of allergies...
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be expensive, but, there's such a market for things nowadays that it can easily be expensive. There are a lot of related fads, and greenwashing, and 'fashionable organic' inclinations out there.
> ...


----------



## Zeit (Dec 24, 2012)

superbundle said:


> I suspect I have non-celiac gluten intolerance. I'm going to see a doctor soon. But for now, I feel like crap. All I want to do is lounge around. The last thing on my "Want To Do" List. So that makes me relatively sad!


This is not unusual.

First thing you have to do is to keep the faith, as corny as that sounds. 



> I've taken blood tests, that have came out negative. But I've read you can still be gluten sensitive despite test results.


This is very true, and as above (oxalates), there are other things related and unrelated to gluten that can have similar issues.



> So I still count it as a possibility, especially since I see that its related to illnesses my family has had.


Such as??



> It makes a lot of sense, however my Mother doesn't seem to want to consider it.


This is going to be harsh, but:

You can't count on your mother, and even your doctors, when it comes to this. Gluten issues are, within the last few years, becoming slightly more popular. But are they widely known about? Definitely not. A lot of doctors, especially in the West (I assume you're in the USA?) will dismiss it, and repeatedly tell you that they know better than you, when they don't.

You may very well have to dive headlong into discovering your own health issues, and you may have unique ones. A friend of mine has had to do this, and I've seen them go through it all - with their mother and family blowing them off, or thinking my friend is just a lazy whiner who has far-out ideas about health. My friend is sane, but his family is lazy and... stuck in a poor mindset to actually benefit my friend.



> I generally know why. But it pisses me off sometimes. Being like this is utterly depressing.. I feel completely helpless.
> 
> Is there anyone who knows this first hand and can offer any advice?


I'll try to find you a list serv (email group) about this.
And if it's really bad, I can try to hook you up with my friend, you two might be able to share stories.


Finding a receptive community is important, for many of the reasons I listed above. 
Making serious lifestyle and dietary changes is not generally an easy thing to do, so support is helpful.


----------



## superbundle (Nov 29, 2012)

Zeit said:


> This is not unusual.
> 
> First thing you have to do is to keep the faith, as corny as that sounds.
> 
> ...


I will and am keeping faith  

Okay, I'm going to look Oxalates up, and keep it in mind.

Thank you for your posts!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I thought I had celiac disease (and so did my gastroenterologist), but my biopsy was normal. However - the GI doctor said that a lot of people have trouble digesting gluten - and grains in general.

I feel MUCH better when I avoid gluten.

This is a good resource:
Wheat Belly Blog | Lose the Wheat Lose the Weight


----------



## Zeit (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, to be honest, since I've started eating less gluten, I feel a lot better, 'lighter' is how I describe it. Not thinner or less fat, necesarily. Just smoother.

Most people in the world have grown up on a grain like rice, which is easier to digest than wheat. And other such things.



Once you learn how to cook rice, I've found it's a great thing you can simply add to whatEVA you want. I'm going to make more tonight :3


But .... generally speaking, I think American food is pretty shitty. You have super processed food, and the food that you can buy at grocery stores is generally low quality also. I don't think human bodies can withstand that much of a beating and 'impurities' in their foods.


...I wonder if that's a reason why gluten and other issues are more prevalent. Yes I"m sure they were always there, but, I think our generlized food intake "enriched wheat" "antibiotic laden meats", etc, would have some sort of deleterious impact on our bodies, which have eaten 'organic food' forever, until a century or two ago.


----------

